

Filtrbox Dials the Noise Way Down - ajbatac
http://webworkerdaily.com/2008/07/15/filtrbox-dials-the-noise-way-down/

======
dominik
Filtrbox's own FAQ describes Filtrbox as "a value-add layer between the
millions of sources online and your browser or desktop," whatever that means.

At $200/year for the cheapest premium option, seems far too expensive. The
free option limits you to just 5 "Filtrs."

I'm not sure what this is exactly. The linked article above makes it sound as
if it were a glorified feed reader, but I signed up for a trial account and
there's nowhere to import OPML. I can import Google Alerts, but that's it.
More digging reveals I can import specific feeds, but not OPML, under the
Account->Content tab of the dashboard (strangely not under the Sources tab
where I first looked).

As a side note, the entire "Getting Started" instructions are all videos, with
no text description anywhere that can quickly be skimmed or searched. I see
videos as a fine complement, but not as the primary means of instruction since
not everyone can always watch videos (e.g. no speakers/headphones/low
bandwidth).

Finally, it takes the main filtrbox dashboard takes a while to load, as it is
apparently one massive piece of flash.

~~~
DenisM
Thanks for saving the rest of us time, dominik. Collaborative reading for the
win! :)

------
tbeseda
The beta has been interesting, but the delay in aggregation and processing is
irritating. I'm sure it could be very useful for marketing, relations, and
communications departments of large organizations. Personal use is limited.

